# avoiding Vat - importing parts for my US Doucmented yacht-



## CaptRam (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a US yacht in Greece & I’m a US citizen and I want to ship parts to Greece for the vessel, but should not have to pay vat on the parts since I’m only passing thru- has anyone done this or know where I can find the info to help me along- its normally called a Yacht in transit-


----------



## Chui (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi capt, slightly different as we are moving to Greece from the Middle East. But we have found the consulate really helpful as we have in theory exemption on import duty they are helping us get exactly that just paperwork to get done  good luck


----------

